# Rhino beetles



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone here keep them or the larva?

Looking at getting a couple and just wondered if anyone here keeps them :2thumb:


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

That would be a no then? :lol2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

**louise** said:


> That would be a no then? :lol2:


http://www.exotic-pet-shop.co.uk
this site sells them & other beetles. he also advertises in the classifieds as exotic insects uk. he's based on canvey island.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> exotic-pet-shop
> this site sells them & other beetles. he also advertises in the classifieds as exotic insects uk. he's based on canvey island.


I know where to buy them :lol2:

I just wondered if anyone else keeps them.

RhinoBeetle UK Home


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

This is the best place i know to ask.

BUG NATION • View forum - Beetles

Best beetle section i've seen anyway, very knowledgeble people keeping a vaiety of species, pretty active aswell. I dont keep rhino's, i do keep hercules and giant fruit beetles though.


----------



## kentboy991 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

If you guys was still looking for some Rhinoceros beetles/larvae I always have plenty in stock. I am always trying my best to offer the best possible deals to my customers and I believe i am currently the cheapest in the UK and I always offer major specimens when it comes to selling adults, I am even cheaper than some of the largest asain breeders :2thumb: . Here is a list of my current offers.



L3 Xylotrupes Florensis (25g-30g)

x3 £ 29.97 (£ 9.99 per larva,) 

x6 £ 53.94 (£ 8.99 per larva,) <<RFUK Price for +3 larvae















Dynastes hercules Hercules L2 larva (AVAILABLE) 

13.99 Per larva x1 

x4 £ 11.99 Per larva, Total: £ 47.99 (14.5% DISCOUNT) 

x8 £ 10.99 Per larva, Total: £ 87.99 (22% DISCOUNT!) <<RFUK Price for +4 larvae
















Megasoma acteon L2 Larva (AVAILABLE) 

£ 11.99 x1 

x5 10.99 Per larva, Total: £ 54.95 (9% DISCOUNT) 

x8 9.99 Per larva, Total: £ 79.92. (17% DISCOUNT!) <<RFUK Price for +5 larvae














Allomyrina Dichotoma L3 sexed pairs (Due to pupate around march/april) 



x1 £ 18.99 per pair 



x3 £ 15.99 per pair 



x5 £ 14.99 per pair <<RFUK Price for +3 larvae












3 Litres substrate ( 50% soft decayed wood/40% decompoesed leaved/10% compost)

£ 10













Keyrings (speimins come from old breeding stock and are not wild caught or endangered) Available from 15/02/2013

£ 3.99 each Stock 













(Pictures are of male Adults) 



All larvae come with a small Amount of substrate and depth in a care-sheet. 



species ps More to come Both adults from as little as £30 a pair and larvae in a variety of species. 



For a quote on Shipping ouside of Europe please email me at [email protected] (Average shipping to U.S., Canada is 10 pounds and takes 4-6working days) 



Thanks, 
Peter. 








(P & P from £ 6.99 RMSD Next day delivery by 1pm Guaranteed Within The UK Within 3-4 days with Europe, Parcels will be feeling out the next working day after the order has been Placed EXCLUDING Fridays, prices on larger orders vary.) 










5% Online Transaction, Buyer Protection.


http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/308070_144588895700695_73987242_n.jpg


----------



## Ranubis (Apr 21, 2010)

I have just had one _Xylotrupes pubescens_ hatch out into an imago last week. This is my first one.

I had two larvae which I fed on rotten, white, oak wood and leaf mould (mostly beech) - they grew huge and pupated fine (they looked like aliens!) but I unfortunately I lost one in pupa. I don't know why, presumably I hadn't got something quite right.

The one which hatched out is very secretive.


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ranubis said:


> I have just had one _Xylotrupes pubescens_ hatch out into an imago last week. This is my first one.
> 
> I had two larvae which I fed on rotten, white, oak wood and leaf mould (mostly beech) - they grew huge and pupated fine (they looked like aliens!) but I unfortunately I lost one in pupa. I don't know why, presumably I hadn't got something quite right.
> 
> The one which hatched out is very secretive.



Nice to see that it hatched. Mine are all hatching at the moment too. have you got a male or female?....thanks: victory:


----------



## Ranubis (Apr 21, 2010)

She's a female. Big and beautiful but makes threatening noises when I touch her!


----------



## Jan_Zero (Mar 22, 2009)

Has anyone got the Rhino Beetle Uk e-mail address as it seems as if it doesn't work or can anyone please let me know about other suppliers. 

Thanks


----------



## madhobbit (Apr 7, 2012)

Jan_Zero said:


> Has anyone got the Rhino Beetle Uk e-mail address as it seems as if it doesn't work or can anyone please let me know about other suppliers.
> 
> Thanks


think the guys out of business, he's not replying to emails or updating his site anymore.

i was also looking for a rhino beetle, but getting no success, wish he was still in business.


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

madhobbit said:


> think the guys out of business, he's not replying to emails or updating his site anymore.
> 
> i was also looking for a rhino beetle, but getting no success, wish he was still in business.


The Spider Shop has some in now  Rhino Beetles


----------

